
Show HN: Hacker News, but for videos - netgusto
https://hackervid.io
======
netgusto
It's meant as an homage to HN, obviously.

During lunch I often want to watch interesting videos, and could not find
good, regularly updated and curated list. Source code is here :
[https://github.com/netgusto/hackervid.io](https://github.com/netgusto/hackervid.io)

It's empty of course; let's hope enough hackers take a minute to paste their
favourite videos in.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Nice!

I often find myself clicking through videos but quality is hit and miss. I
hope this helps.

Thanks for posting the code.

